# 5 star review of Cube Timer for android



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2018)

I use an app on my phone descriptively called "Cube Timer" The graph it shows my solves on is really cool, but if you do too many solves you can't read it, Good thing you can zoom in! On the main screen it shows you your PB, PW, average of 5, 12, 50, and 100! The way you have to press and hold to start the timer feels like its and actual timer! You can choose from 2x2, 3x3, BLD, OH, 4x4, 4BLD, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, and Square-1! You can enable and disable inspection and check out competitions. 5 stars!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 3, 2018)

Agreed, it is the only timer I use on my phone and it does not require much storage space.


----------

